# 70 watt HPS for single plant?



## CaptinDirty (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello, im new to the forum.... and growing.  i just picked up a 70 watt hps light fixture from the store, i was just curious if this will be good for a single plant grow.  i dont know how big my grow space will be yet, but i know it wil be small (closet grow).  also, i know the light is good for flowering, can i also use it for veg?


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm also interested in this.  I saw a 100w HPS security light that is reasonably priced, and wondering if it would be enough for one plant.  I plan on using floros for veg, so the plan is to keep a clone in veg and put the mother into flower, then a couple of weeks before the harvest, clone the clone that is "on deck", give it a couple of weeks to make sure it took, then harvest the mother and put the on-deck clone into flower, repeating the process until the clone line weakens (will it, or could I do this indefinitely).  I smoke about a 1/2 ounce a month, so I figure if I can get an ounce a plant that should keep me in smoke.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 7, 2008)

Grow one plant real easy with one. 
Heck could do 2 if ya kept em small. Can veg with em...but I prefer flos and mixing up the spectrum for veg. 
I would just extend the socket wires and disable the motion sensor...(or just put black tape over it.) Keep the Ballast outa the box and just extend the socket to reach inside the cab....about 4'-5' is about all I would go with it tho. Ballast don't get hot...but why add heat when there's an easy work around.
Pick up an extra bulb or two. I hang mine vertical and can put plant on each side. but then I added another 50w so can do 3-4 plants in flower bonzai'd. :hubba:
You can get em pretty close to the plants too. 

As far as clone of a clone of a clone after so many generations will weaken. IME


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 7, 2008)

I second that.  I love my little 70 watt HPS grow lights.  You can grow a nice personal plant under a 70 watt bulb.  I have a 70 watt MH that I've used for vegging forever.  

Next grow journal is going to be a plant flowered under (1) 70 watt HPS to show how nice of buds I can get of it.  I think too much emphasis is put on the larger wattage HID lights.  The small ones are great for a small grow.


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 7, 2008)

dude im doing 4 plants ! with a single 70w hps...2 of the plants are budding perfectly....other 2 are slightly skimpy......
  so im harvesting the first 2 first....then giving the 2 skimpy ones an extra week or so.......

  a 70w hps + a few good CFLs = a pritty good grow .....ya im using cfl too...


----------



## lungs (Feb 7, 2008)

yo how far you keeping your 70w hps above those four i was going to do 3 under a 70 nw hps surrounded by ge grolxs


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 7, 2008)

i dont know....sometimes the plant tips touch the glass on the HPS.....a few got very slightly burned.

 But for the most part, about 3 inches away from the 4 plants.

   sometimes 4 inches


----------



## CaptinDirty (Feb 8, 2008)

i have been reading that everyone needs a 400w hps to grow a plant, its nice to hear that you really don't.  i picked the 70w up for $15 on sale.  i just hooked it up and it puts out a lot of light with a nice glow!

hookah, are you using a reflector for the hps?  mine came with one, but it is kind of bulky.  idk if i should keep it on to focus the light more, or cut it shorter so i can get it closer to the plant?


----------



## Melissa (Feb 11, 2008)

does a normal hp bulb work or does it have to be a flowering bulb ? 
sorry to sound so dumb but diffrent people keep telling me diffrent things lol
:tokie:


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 11, 2008)

CaptinDirty said:
			
		

> i have been reading that everyone needs a 400w hps to grow a plant, its nice to hear that you really don't. i picked the 70w up for $15 on sale. i just hooked it up and it puts out a lot of light with a nice glow!
> 
> hookah, are you using a reflector for the hps? mine came with one, but it is kind of bulky. idk if i should keep it on to focus the light more, or cut it shorter so i can get it closer to the plant?



Yes, mine has a reflector too.
 Im pritty sure you have either the same one as me, or dang close to mine.....b/c i know what you mean; my 70w'er is bulky as heck.....however i got used to the bulkyness, and finally figured out how to make it hang "almost" level.

   I was going to take off the whole box, and reflector...then just hang the Bulb vertical.......and move the ballast futher away from the plant....to give me a little less heat. ( not that theres much to begin with).

   Ideally, i think you should remove the box, hang the bulb vertical, and surround the hps bulb with your plants....as in a circle of plants around the hanging bulb.

   If you do; do that, rotate all your plants every few days, so that the side of the plant that isnt facing the bulb.... gets light.

    and one more ideally situation....If you have enough money, yet you dont want to buy a higher hps or mh because of heat or w/e..... Then i would say buy either two 70w'ers.......or find the 100w'ers from lowes.....or mix 70w with a 100w.
 Or you can do what i did, and use just the 70w hps...and add as many cfls as you can, through out your grow.

  annnnd mylar is always going to help you out.


----------



## akirahz (Feb 11, 2008)

im using a 70 watter for 2 of my plants in my GJ (link is in my sig)


----------

